# new 12x12x18 viv and frogs



## jason21 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey, just wanted to show off my newest viv, and inhabitants  I went pretty simple with this build, unfortunately once again i forgot to take pictures during, but its just the stock exo background with some minor modifcation. I decided not to go too fancy with it since the branches hide most of the background anyway. on the left I added a 3" pot using GS and Titebond III/ peat method. I really like how it turned out so far, but it just feels like its missing something. Any recomendations on a small creeping vine to help fill things in a bit? Other than creeping fig. Well let me know what you guys think, suggestions are more than welcome!

FTS









Pleurothallis grobyi









Pleurothallis minutalis









Pleurothallis corniculata









No id. Small cutting from a plant I have in a couple of my vivs, and ideas?









Last but certainly not least the inhabitants, a group of 4 summersi  Normally extremely active and bold for me, till the camera comes out. Then poof, gone...


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, I love the orchids!

The No ID is a Pilea, if you could get a shot without the flash could ID it easier.

Oh, and love the summersi!


----------



## jason21 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you! This is my first try with orchids so we'll see how it goes...

The pick of the pilea is about the best i was able to get, the flash was off, its just a cheap camera that doesnt like taking pictures in high light. and a terrible photographer.. haha 

The summersi I have to say have been my dream frogs for quite some time. Pictures just never seem to do them justice, the colors are so bright, and so far they have the best personality of all my thumbs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! I have a Pleurothallis grobyi that's done very well in viv.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah I am also 99% sure that is a Pilea. That species is sometimes recognized as P. spruceana, but I have two phenotypes for that one species so I don't know haha. There seems to be some confusion between a couple of the Pilea species. Congrats on the summersi! Beautiful frogs

A thread from a while back regarding Pilea:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/55068-plant-ids-please.html


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

What type of wood are you using?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I know what is missing! Bromeliads!

I love the look of the wood in that tank.


----------



## jason21 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure on the type of wood, its a type of aged native hardwood tree root I got from a friend who's in landscaping. He uses larger pieces in waterfeatures and so forth. I was lucky enough to get a few scraps that had broken off the original piece.

I was debating on the bromeliad thing, and i kind of wanted to stray away from the standard Neoregelia look. Although I may have to reconsider...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome.... love the pleuros!


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks jason21.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, great use of space. You made the tank look much bigger then it is, nice job.


----------

